

In Memory of Aaron Swartz - dyno12345
http://blog.givewell.org/2013/01/16/in-memory-of-aaron-swartz/

======
glaugh
I've found Givewell to be incredibly analytical and thoughtful in their
analysis of how to get the most bang for the nonprofit buck, and I always
consult them before giving. I'd encourage everyone to visit GiveWell next time
they have some reason they're going to give money (or some area they want to
give to) but they're not sure to whom to give.

For an example of their work, an analysis of the value of giving cash directly
to those in need (instead of, say, a cow):
<http://blog.givewell.org/2012/12/26/the-case-for-cash-2/>

Their top recommended charities: <http://www.givewell.org/charities/top-
charities>

(Fwiw: before I entered tech I was a consultant helping big foundations (like
Gates, Packard, etc.) assess their performance (as part of
<http://www.effectivephilanthropy.org>). So for a tech person I consider
myself reasonably well-versed in nonprofit evaluation--and how difficult it
is.)

~~~
johnpowell
I'm still a little upset with Givewell after what they did over at Metafilter.
<http://mssv.net/wiki/index.php/Givewell>

~~~
tdoggette
Seems awful trivial five years later. Givewell does excellent nonprofit
analysis, and they don't seem malicious or unethical in any way that I've
seen.

~~~
rms
Yup. It's unfortunate that this still dogs them in internet forums, but it's
really only on internet forums where someone always insists on bringing it up.

~~~
benwikler
One thing I love about GiveWell is that they publicize and learn from their
mistakes, this one included. <http://www.givewell.org/about/shortcomings>
They're really, really good people. Like everyone, they did something dumb.
Unlike most, they learned from it and spend their lives trying to improve the
world.

